
Microsoft sticks to default Do Not Track settings in IE 10 - cooldeal
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-sticks-to-default-do-not-track-settings-in-ie-10-7000002289/
======
joeybaker
1\. Microsoft is in the ad business. 2\. With ad and analytics firms claiming
its okay to ignore the DNT header from browsers that default it, I can't think
of a better way to kill the spec.

